# Pills that make your farts smell like flowers



## krsnik93 (May 6, 2019)

https://www.pilulepet.com/en/

I have ordered them a couple of days ago. There are some credible positive reviews online, hope it's not the same case as with carbon pads and what not.

Has anyone tried this already? I don't see much publicity around them, but it really seems like it would help a lot of people on this forum if they really work.


----------



## krsnik93 (May 6, 2019)

Update: they kinda work, but not really. Like toilet smell after taking a dump and spraying with Glade or something.


----------

